# New coil build.



## Petrus (29/8/15)

Good evening guys / girls. Hope all is well. Need some advise please. I want to start building my own coils. For the Kanger mini RBA plus deck what wire would you recommend, and what diameter of the coil, 2mm or 2.5mm. Thanks. I am planning for 1 ohm or less.


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Following..... is there a step by step anywhere?


----------



## Petrus (29/8/15)

Hi Nick, I watched some YouTube videos that explains it thoroughly, but I don't want to by the wrong stuff, I already got quite a lot of spares.....trial and error...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good evening guys / girls. Hope all is well. Need some advise please. I want to start building my own coils. For the Kanger mini RBA plus deck what wire would you recommend, and what diameter of the coil, 2mm or 2.5mm. Thanks. I am planning for 1 ohm or less.


i am uisng the kanger subox mini and using 24 guage kanthal getting 0.4-0.5 on 5-6 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (29/8/15)

I have gone through a lot of coils in that rba base and IMO the best build i have used to date is twisted 28 gauge wire where you take 2 strand of 28 guage and twist them with a drill and do about 6-7 warps that would give you about 0.5-0.7 and that has given me the best vaping experiance from the subtank RBA, but that said if you dont want to go through that much effort a simple 24 gauge 5-7 wraps is easier and the vape is good, you can push it to about 30 watts and higher it gets a bit warmer I tend to stay around 20 watts with any build in the subtank

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

pret


Yoda said:


> I have gone through a lot of coils in that rba base and IMO the best build i have used to date is twisted 28 gauge wire where you take 2 strand of 28 guage and twist them with a drill and do about 6-7 warps that would give you about 0.5-0.7 and that has given me the best vaping experiance from the subtank RBA, but that said if you dont want to go through that much effort a simple 24 gauge 5-7 wraps is easier and the vape is good, you can push it to about 30 watts and higher it gets a bit warmer I tend to stay around 20 watts with any build in the subtank


ty much do the same as well on the lower wattages


----------



## Alex (30/8/15)

You can use this for a reference 

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good evening guys / girls. Hope all is well. Need some advise please. I want to start building my own coils. For the Kanger mini RBA plus deck what wire would you recommend, and what diameter of the coil, 2mm or 2.5mm. Thanks. I am planning for 1 ohm or less.


Petrus you can find almost any build on YouTube, step by step videos, probably thirty or more easily.


----------



## SHiBBY (30/8/15)

Download Vapers Toolkit on the Android App Market. Super simple to use, and calculates absolutely everything for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (30/8/15)

As a beginner, I've had the best results with 24ga Kanthal, 5 wraps, at a 3mm diameter. Comes out at around 0.5 Ohms.
The larger diameter allows me to use slightly more cotton, which soaks up more juice and creates a larger surface area.
I was getting the occasional dry hit at 2.5mm, but using this method I have had none at all.
Logic dictates that twisted builds will be more effective, but I don't feel comfortable enough to tackle them yet, perhaps when I get a better tank.


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

jasonb said:


> As a beginner, I've had the best results with 24ga Kanthal, 5 wraps, at a 3mm diameter. Comes out at around 0.5 Ohms.
> The larger diameter allows me to use slightly more cotton, which soaks up more juice and creates a larger surface area.
> I was getting the occasional dry hit at 2.5mm, but using this method I have had none at all.
> Logic dictates that twisted builds will be more effective, but I don't feel comfortable enough to tackle them yet, perhaps when I get a better tank.


@jasonb have you gotten into RBAs?


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

Yoda said:


> I have gone through a lot of coils in that rba base and IMO the best build i have used to date is twisted 28 gauge wire where you take 2 strand of 28 guage and twist them with a drill and do about 6-7 warps that would give you about 0.5-0.7 and that has given me the best vaping experiance from the subtank RBA, but that said if you dont want to go through that much effort a simple 24 gauge 5-7 wraps is easier and the vape is good, you can push it to about 30 watts and higher it gets a bit warmer I tend to stay around 20 watts with any build in the subtank


@Yoda I find twisted wire tends to carry the flavor a little better, what you say?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (31/8/15)

Im also running the same build as @Yoda 

twisted 28g
2.5mm ID
6/7 wraps

flavor is awesome


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/8/15)

I use steam engine > mod range to find the sweet spot I then build towards that.

28g kanthal is nice and easy to start of with.

I built 26g nickel, last night 9 wraps 2.5mm. I'd stay under 8 as the leads skew the coil when you fasten.


----------

